# MSN Messenger connectivity problems



## drkknght (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey guys first time poster so i wasnt sure which section my question would belong in, i figured this would be the most appropriate. Recently i got a trojan which screwed up a dll called wininet. It would let me start a few progams like trillian, yahoo messenger, aol and msn. AVG and Prevx1 took care of the infection and i downloaded the dll again and put it in the system directory. All the other IM platforms returned to normal except MSN. So i deleted the old version and installed the new version, 8.0. 
The problem is that the messenger starts but when i enter my email and password it doesnt connect. I click on 'Sign in' nothing happens. I ran the Windows live messenger connection trouble shooter and in the little column the test results show the IP, Default gateway, IE's offline setting, DNS, and Proxy Server have a green check next to it. Hosts files is missing a check mark, there is nothing next to that. And the key ports has an exclaimation next to it. This is the diagnosis:_

"Failed to connect to the service. This could be due to improper firewall or proxy settings. Please review your proxy and firewall settings. Proxy settings could be accessed through Windows Live Messenger Options. For firewall settings, please see the retailer's instructions."_

I tried clicking the repair button but it doesnt change the diagnosis. I have sygate firewall and Msn Messenger is on may allow list. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi drkknght

I would do this:

Set a restore point
Restart
Start > Control Panel > Network Connections > Right Click, Repair.

This should flush the dns etc, may work.

If that doen't work then turn off your router (or modem) wait for 30 seconds. Then turn it back on.

If that doesn't work, check your that your firewall settings are not blocking msn, etc.

let me know how it goes.


----------

